# Ms. Mofet's Sesame Chicken



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ms. Mofet's Sesame Chicken*

4 Servings

Peanut oil or Canola oil (for frying)
*For the Chicken *

1.5 to 2 lb (about 3 or 4 large depending on size) boneless/skinless (or cut off bone) chicken breasts
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 TBS brown sugar
2 - 3 drops sesame oil or to taste
2 drops Hot chili sesame oil (or 1 shake red pepper flakes) - or to taste
1 TBS sherry wine (optional)

Cornstarch to coat chicken
*For the Sauce*

1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup chicken broth
1 - 2 TBSP sesame oil - or to taste
2 - 3 tsp Fresh ginger root (or 1 tsp ground ginger) or to taste; grated or minced fine
1 or 2 large clove garlic (about 1/2 TBS) or to taste; grated or minced fine
1 TBSP brown sugar
2 TBSP Apricot preserves
2 drops Hot chili sesame oil (or 1 shake red pepper flakes) - or to taste

Slurry of 3 - 4 tsp cornstarch dissolved in 1/4 cup water
*Note*: I use a microplane (rasp type) grater for the garlic and ginger.
 
*Garnish* 

1 TBS Sesame Seeds or to taste - toasted in a dry pan till golden
2 Green Onions or to taste - white & green parts sliced  

Cut chicken into 1 inch cubes
Combine chicken ingredients *EXCEPT* cornstarch and let marinate for at least 30 minutes in the refrigerator.
Drain chicken (discard marinade) and toss/coat in cornstarch. 
Heat 2 inches oil in heavy 10 inch frying pan (I used cast iron) till a drop of water sizzles when it hits the oil (stand back and be careful when doing this). 
Add chicken in small batches to oil and keep moving it around until completely cooked (180°F). 
Remove from pan and drain on brown paper bag or paper towel.
Combine all sauce ingredients *EXCEPT* cornstarch in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. 
Slowly add cornstarch slurry to the sauce and heat and stir until desired thickness.
Add the chicken to the sauce and toss to coat.
Place on serving dish.
Sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds and green onions.
*Note**: *You can use a deep fryer if you want. Fill, heat and cook the chicken following the users guide/directions.
 
(You can substitute pork for the chicken)


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2012)

This looks really good.  Copied and pasted.  Thanks.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 20, 2012)

My daughter, who is a better cook than I, is coming to visit.  I'll copy this and save it -- we'll cook it together.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to copy it and then I'm going to tell everybody it's my favorite family recipe!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope you all enjoy it. Let me know.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 21, 2012)

I am really liking the sauce part especially the Apricot preserves. I will be trying this soon.


----------



## spork (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you, msmofet, I've copied it and printed out a hard copy.  Looks like something I could eat for breakfast, lunch, dinner, dessert, appetizer, or snack!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you and let me know what you think.


----------



## CookingBuddy101 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love Chinese food. I will making this on friday but I will not be frying the chicken just Browning it up. Makes it a little healthier... Lol!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ms M--  Thanks for your several Asian recipes.   I especially like Sesame Chicken.   I made this as a special dish, I think it was around Valentine's day.   It's about time to make it again.  I copied/ saved your recipe and want to try it soon.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> I am really liking the sauce part especially the Apricot preserves. I will be trying this soon.


I liked the apricot preserves too. I don't know why that seems Asian to me but it does.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 22, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This looks really good.  Copied and pasted.  Thanks.


+1 its 07.05 and I could murder a plate of this after I finish with the sweet and sour.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> +1 its 07.05 and I could murder a plate of this after I finish with the sweet and sour.


 Thank you bolas


----------

